# The End of the TT.



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

There will not be a 4th Generation Audi TT, the present model will run out in due time.

*INTERVIEW MIT AUDI-CHEF MARKUS DUESMANN
„Der TT bekommt keinen direkten Nachfolger"*

INTERVIEW WITH AUDI MANAGER MARKUS DUESMANN
"The TT get no direct successor"

*There was always a rumor that the TT would be repositioned as an SUV? *
This is a rumor I've never heard of. 
And I think that wouldn't suit the car either.

*What about this model then? *
The segment is shrinking and is under great pressure. 
So of course we have to think about how long we want to offer something there - and whether we don't have cooler ideas for other segments. 
I would say that the TT is not likely to have a direct successor.

Also a question in that interview about the R8.

*And what will happen to the R8? *
I am a huge R8 fan. 
However, you have to develop the concept further. 
The way the car is currently designed is certainly not going to stay that way.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

I think all that was pretty obvious about a year ago tbh, and there have been numerous posts on here to that effect. Very difficult to see a future for the R8 either, as it would take a huge investment to compete effectively in a corner of the market that Porsche have pretty much sown up.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Could this lead to a budget Porsche?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

90TJM said:


> Could this lead to a budget Porsche?


Wasn't that supposed to be the Boxster / Cayman? A Porsche that anyone can afford lol


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

This is verbatim to what has been said in every Audi interview in the last couple of years.

They'll tell you whatever they think will produce the most sales of exsiting models.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

If makes sense that Porsche should continue with the hugely profitable sports car segment because that's what they do best and allow Audi to concentrate on more family orientated mainstream offerings. I don't see the point of two competing companies under the same parental umbrella, as Porsche has always been the reference and remain so. Lamborghini is different.

The tt is / was a happy aesthetic accident that appealed to a certain demographic, not spectacularly capable but capable non the less and just enough to distance itself from other mass produced offerings. After just over 20yrs it's had it's day really and is probably the best time for Audi to make a clean break and bring out something innovative for the masses as that's where the future profits will be.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

I drove from the UK to Austria a couple of weeks ago. In the entire journey there and back I only saw one TT on the road and one parked in Salzburg! Curiously almost no 'luxury' sportscars apart from Porsches. 
Proportionally, the UK has proved to be the most successful market for the TT. I suspect that both the TT and the R8 as frequently intimated, have limited life left in the Audi stable. 
IF Audi were to revive the gorgeous Etron concept car that stormed Goodwood ten years ago I'd be in the queue! 
https://preview.netcarshow.com/Audi-e-t ... 010-ig.jpg


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I was so sure they were going to build that and it would be what I replaced my ageing mk2 with.

It was supposed to have had a longitudinally oriented 5 cyl too - so much disappointment :?

So I ended up in a boggo TT still :lol:


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

powerplay said:


> I was so sure they were going to build that and it would be what I replaced my ageing mk2 with.
> 
> It was supposed to have had a longitudinally oriented 5 cyl too - so much disappointment :?
> 
> So I ended up in a boggo TT still :lol:


Yep, would be the mid engine Audi, that Audi should have build back in the 80's.
For Group B rally Audi was working on a "Sport quattro S2", but after the Group B ban it never came to life.
I would be Audi's first mid engined quattro car, to compete with Lancia's Delta S4, Ford RS200, Peugeot 205 T16...........


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sales are king, it wouldn't have surprised me for it to evolve into an coupe shaped A3.
Electrification of the car could return the niche/desire.

R8 will continue as the development and parts are shared with the other luxury marques.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Sales are king, it wouldn't have surprised me for it to evolve into an coupe shaped A3.
> Electrification of the car could return the niche/desire.


Unless a load of R&D on a Mk4 TT has been ditched then presumably the decision to end the TT was taken several years ago. Falling sales for the TT niche and consumer demand for SUVs being the early writing on the wall.



Toshiba said:


> R8 will continue as the development and parts are shared with the other luxury marques.


Could you not argue that the TT shares development and parts with the Golf and A3 and as such could also continue.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I suspect at some point Audi will want the space at Gyor taken up with TT production used for higher volume models.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Most of it is modular platform and systems, loads of stuff is developed and binned, or shelved so to drop the TT wouldn't impact the platform because of how leveraged it is for this class.

With the R8 platform, its shared with significantly less other cars. So to drop the R8 completely would mean the development costs are significant for a single model elsewhere within the portfolio and the economy of scale/ROI wouldn't be possible.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

deeve said:


> I suspect that both the TT and the R8 as frequently intimated, have limited life left in the Audi stable.
> IF Audi were to revive the gorgeous Etron concept car that stormed Goodwood ten years ago I'd be in the queue!
> https://preview.netcarshow.com/Audi-e-t ... 010-ig.jpg


It looks like you can now join the queue for this "TT replacement" (ha ha). The RS e-tron GT is now at prototype stage and still gorgeous. Pretty much a Porsche Taycan underneath, but prettier imo. Only three problems. It's 2m wide, weighs 2.2 tonnes and is set to cost £125k. As an aside, the striking "disguise livery" has apparently proved so popular that Audi is seriously considering offering it as a custom paint option.

More pics at:
https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/...w-audi-rs-e-tron-gt-prototype-review-pictures


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Blade Runner said:


> deeve said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect that both the TT and the R8 as frequently intimated, have limited life left in the Audi stable.
> ...


What you can also consider. This vs a specc'ed up RS6. I know where my money will go [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ourlee (Jun 4, 2020)

Me too.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

There was a little rumor that the TT Mk4 would/Could have a future as a MEB TT quattro E-tron EV.
Build with a dual motor set-up and 400+ hp compare to the VW ID.3, but apparently that TT version has no future either.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

One thing for certain, although I have 2 audis. which I am extremely embarased about at the moment, I certainly wont be buying 'any ''european cars. If it were up to me I wouldn't have anything to do with the corurpt organisation, How on earth we got into this situation I don't know. End of rant.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

jtray2006 said:


> One thing for certain, although I have 2 audis. which I am extremely embarased about at the moment, I certainly wont be buying 'any ''european cars. If it were up to me I wouldn't have anything to do with the corurpt organisation, How on earth we got into this situation I don't know. End of rant.


 The TT along with other Audis are made in Hungary and they are not big fans of the EU I would not bother the EU does not make cars


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

But they reap the profits!. They will certainly take the pi** out of me anymore, enough is enough


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

It is audi that makes the profits'1


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

jtray2006 said:


> One thing for certain, although I have 2 audis. which I am extremely embarased about at the moment...


Not trying to provoke, just curious.... what is it about them that makes you embarrassed?


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Because they are part of a 'regime'. that wants us to sink not swim. The ba**ards will never ever change. I have lived there. If anyone ever thought they are our freinds is deluded!


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Because they are part of a regime that would rather see us sink than swim. Having worked there,they really don't like us. They showed their colours 80 years ago & they really haven't changed . I actually witnessed this whilst there many times. The further removed from this awful 'club' the better. End of another rant!


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

With the end of the TT in sight, Audi may take this out off the stable again and market it as "Audi Sport quattro", with the new 2021 Audi RS3 2.5 TFSI five-cylinder powertrain with 420-450 hp. 
It would be a nice replacement for the TT(RS). 
Alternatively, it can also come as a MEB based dual motor e-tron version with 400+ HP.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

The Pretender said:


> With the end of the TT in sight, Audi may take this out off the stable again and market it as "Audi Sport quattro", with the new 2021 Audi RS3 2.5 TFSI five-cylinder powertrain with 420-450 hp.
> It would be a nice replacement for the TT(RS).
> Alternatively, it can also come as a MEB based dual motor e-tron version with 400+ HP.


Where's this from?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

That's the quattro concept from 2010


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I wanted that back when it was a maybe and would still replace my TTRS with it in a flash.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

powerplay said:


> I wanted that back when it was a maybe and would still replace my TTRS with it in a flash.


Here's hoping that something tangible and price realistically becomes available soon.


----------

